
Show HN: HN Live – Hacker News in Real Time - max0563
I am re posting this because when I had made this post the first time there were a few problem with the site that I had to fix and had not anticipated. I got some nice feedback though, so I thought I&#x27;d just make one more post because most of the problems have been fixed.<p>HN Live is an alternative interface to Hacker News which provides all of the data on Hacker News in real time. This allows for the real time viewing of what goes into and leaves the trending page as well as the `newest` section.<p>It is just a personal project, and I would like some feedback if you have any.<p>Thanks<p>Site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hnlive.cf
Original Post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10771675
======
nkurz
Nice! It actually was working better for me the on the first post. This one is
going very slow --- 30-90 second page loads, then another similar wait for
'fetching data'.

I'm getting a few character encoding oddities using Opera on Mac. Looks like
"â" is replacing a variety of other characters.

I presume you've seen [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/)? When
combined with the browser extension, I find the counter for viewed and
unviewed comments helpful.

Making the comments number a clickable link might be an easy improvement.
There doesn't currently seem to be a way to go there directly for the non-
Show-HN-type links.

~~~
max0563
Yeah, I have noticed that when people start to actually use the performing
just goes right down the drain.... Ugh. I'm using gunicorn this shouldn't be
happening.

Yeah, I am still noticing those little unicode errors too.

Yes, I was thinking about doing what hckrnews does with the unviewed.

Thank you for the suggestion, I will work on a button that will bring you to
the post.

------
grisanik
This is just a few lines of code and it would have been better as ycombinator
upgrade. It works slow because of and additional server in the middle, data
requests (API or parsing ?) ...

Also in this way it just look like domain-parking-advert-posting (without
adverts for now but ...) thing ...

But again + for effort

~~~
max0563
Yeah, 10 people start using this thing and it become really slow unfortunately
due to the way I have to get the data. I have a feeling that there is a
smarter way to actually get the data though instead of doing it at every page
load.... hmm.

Thanks for the comment.

------
max0563
I believe that I have fixed the not loading issue. Just took some reworking of
the code is all.

